# Bristol: please recommend me a bike mechanic.



## Sunspots (Sep 17, 2009)

Do you know of a reliable and reasonably-priced fixer of bikes, preferably in the East Bristol area?  

Not only does my bike need its general quarterly tune up, but last night something involving the derailleur completely jammed/broke, meaning the back wheel now hardly turns. 

Thanks in advance for any contact info.


----------



## Skin (Sep 17, 2009)

If anyone say's the bike shop on Colston St I shall scream and I may not be able to stop. 
I know the place isn't east Bristol. But for some reason everyone thinks this place is some sort of holy grail of bike fixes in Bristol. Actually the owner is a F*****C ****T . They actually kidnapped my bike for several weeks. I won't go into details here. Needless to say I was an entirely innocent person in the proceedings. 
Sorry for the de-rail.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 17, 2009)

I gave up looking for one and am strictly DIY now.

Fitting a replacement derailleur isn't difficult - if I can do it, anyone can ...  (it's empowering  )

can you upload a photo of the damage ?

If you join the BCC, there's always someone around to lend a hand


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 17, 2009)

Skin said:


> If anyone say's the bike shop on Colston St I shall scream and I may not be able to stop.
> I know the place isn't east Bristol. But for some reason everyone thinks this place is some sort of holy grail of bike fixes in Bristol. Actually the owner is a F*****C ****T . They actually kidnapped my bike for several weeks. I won't go into details here. Needless to say I was an entirely innocent person in the proceedings.
> Sorry for the de-rail.



I've used them once or twice in the past, and they seemed generally ok.  Sorry to hear about your bad experience with them though Skin! 

However, you've just made me realise that I in fact _do_ know somebody who works in a bike shop (-not the one on Colston St), and not just that, she does the bike repairs! -Doh!


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 17, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> I gave up looking for one and am strictly DIY now.
> 
> Fitting a replacement derailleur isn't difficult - if I can do it, anyone can ...  (it's empowering  )
> 
> ...



If it was just one thing, I'd do it myself.  It's not just the derailleur though; my bike needs a proper general service too.  The bloke I used to take it to was very good, and because he bought wholesale, he was able to do it really cheaply.  Probably far more cheaply than I can!

I might contact Life Cycle and ask them when Doctor Bike is next due...


----------



## Geri (Sep 17, 2009)

What about Kebele's bike workshop? I think it is on Wednesday afternoons.


----------



## stavros (Sep 17, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> I might contact Life Cycle and ask them when Doctor Bike is next due...



Down here in Taunton we get a fella called Derek who uses the name Dr Bike come to work every few months and he's very good. Can't give you a surname though and don't know if he goes up to Bristol or where he's based. Sorry.


----------



## BlackArab (Sep 17, 2009)

Geri said:


> What about Kebele's bike workshop? I think it is on Wednesday afternoons.



Definitely Wednesdays, they fix for free and only charge for parts. They are always looking for volunteers if anybody knows bike mechanics.


----------



## steve0223 (Sep 19, 2009)

hi

Yeah Kebele workshop is great, very busy and a good laugh - the other ones worth thinking about are Bike Project over at st werburghs. You should be able to get free/cost price parts too


http://www.stwerburghs.org/index.ph...ent_r=__Bike_Project.rcr&ev_date=001254524434


----------



## hermitical (Sep 29, 2009)

this is the one I saw a poster for the other day


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 1, 2009)

Ah damn if I was aorund I'd have done it for ya mate.


----------



## Geri (Oct 1, 2009)

hermitical said:


> this is the one I saw a poster for the other day






> Run by Baltazar and Rachel the shop hopes to provide a needed service to all those keen cyclists in and around St Werburghs offering both new and recycled bikes,accessories, services, repairs and general maintenance.



Baltazar? Isn't that a donkey's name?


----------



## hermitical (Oct 2, 2009)

or wise man

very fucking werburghs though


----------

